
Show HN: Really simple one file PHP long shadow avatar generator - maxpert
http://invatar.rf.gd/
======
maxpert
Hello everyone,

I came across the initials image generator few days back on Show HN, and said
to myself; hey I made something similar years ago. How about if I make it work
on a free PHP hosting and show it to everyone (I know PHP yukhhhh!!! but
that's the most common available hosting and hey code stays simple too!). The
goal is to show yet another service to world and share :). Hope you enjoy!

------
Depllo
Redirects to a suspended domain, virus checker alerted me to an attempted
trojan.

Bad stuff.

